# Have one sink- want two !



## plumguy (Jun 23, 2005)

Yes, 1 1/2" drain is suffice for 2 lavs it all depends on how they are piped. The water lines if 1/2" are also suffice.


----------



## sharisavage (Jun 20, 2005)

Thanks, I was worried I wasn't going to get a response. I'll measure the pipes when I get home and no doubt post another question tomorrow.


----------



## plumguy (Jun 23, 2005)

Those sizes are ID (inside diameter). If you measure the outside (OD) 1/2 copper is approx. 5/8 and the drain would depend on material(galvy,copper, etc.).


----------



## sharisavage (Jun 20, 2005)

The big pipe comes from above, OD just a hair under 2", turns a 45 angle to get where it wants to be and then goes down through the floor. Can you tell I don't know anything about plumbing? It's all big, nasty iron pipe. Then the two water pipes come up from underneath on the sides, OD 3/4". From the wall forward the main pipe is PVC. I need this to service two sinks- not quite equidistant from the main pipe; to make them equidistant would mean moving the center about 5" to the middle of the angled pipe, which I have no desire to do. I'm sheetrocking the room tonight and would love to get this resolved. I understand I can do all the modifications forward of the wall and not mess with the main piping- true? Thanks.


----------



## plumguy (Jun 23, 2005)

sharisavage said:


> The big pipe comes from above, OD just a hair under 2", turns a 45 angle to get where it wants to be and then goes down through the floor. Can you tell I don't know anything about plumbing? It's all big, nasty iron pipe. Then the two water pipes come up from underneath on the sides, OD 3/4". From the wall forward the main pipe is PVC. I need this to service two sinks- not quite equidistant from the main pipe; to make them equidistant would mean moving the center about 5" to the middle of the angled pipe, which I have no desire to do. I'm sheetrocking the room tonight and would love to get this resolved. I understand I can do all the modifications forward of the wall and not mess with the main piping- true? Thanks.


With not a lot of info to go on, I'll assume you are installing let's say a 5 ft. double bowl vanity. If the existing plumbing rough from the old sink lines up with one of the sinks on the new vanity then that will make life a little easier. You don't want it to line up exactly, just as long as it is in the sink base. If it is lined up exactly you won't have room to add fittings for the other sink.Also, I hope you picked out a vanity without draws between the sink bases as this will complicate the job and maybe make it impossible to pipe.

Yes you can sheetrock first and then do you're piping after you put the vanity in place. Obviously, the ideal way would be to install all piping in the walls and have each rough stub out seperately. You have pvc for the drain that's good, makes life a lot easier. The OD on the water lines sounds like they are brass.Way to tell is if the fittings are screwed on look for threads. Also, you can scrape the side of the pipe with a knife and the shine of brass will appear. Be very careful (gentle) when working with brass if in fact it is!!

I'm in a rush so hopefully this makes sense and is somewhat helpful.


----------

